# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Teoria e Telave (String Theory)

## Larsus

teoria me e fundit ne fizike eshte e ashtuquajtura "string theory" apo teoria e telave, qe e tejkalon fiziken berthamore dhe ate atomike ne nivele mikroskopike te paimagjinueshme te ben te mendosh nese shkenca sado te shkoje perpara mbetet spekulim filozofik....

PBS kanal televiziv amerikan i ka kushtuar disa emisione shkencore kohet e fundit kesaj teorie mjaft interesante por shume te veshtire per tu provuar si e vertete. 

Keni degjuar per te?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Pa he nje here...si erudit qe qenke, na e shpalos ca talentin  :shkelje syri:  

Po per anullimin e njefare "SSC" (Superconducting Super Collider) nga US government ne 1993,  keni degjuar mo?  

Have fun!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

e nuk jam fizikant, por me terheqin spekulimet  e shkences dhe filozofise..kisha kohe qe isha shkeputur nga teorite e fizikes, dhe me beri pershtypje menyra e trajtimit te string apo suprt/string theory

ti po flet per projektin e famshem qe u nderpre nga  U.S. House of Representative pas 14 miles tunel dhe 2 billion dollar te harxhuara? Labi i fundit ishte ne dallas.... shprehja "sir, ofwhat use is a new babe?" ka dale nga ky projekt

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Me duket se nje tjeter projekt i ngjashem eshte ne zhvillim e siper, ( I believe in Europe, Geneva) operacioni i te cilit pritet te filloje ne 2005.  S'jam e sigurt per objektivat...por frika se anullimi i SSC do te shenonte fundin e fizikes si shkence, me duket imagjinare.

Gjithsesi, shkencetaret mendojne se ajo ku mund te mbeshteten per te vertetuar dhe shpjeguar misterin e "superstring theory" eshte kozmologjia.  Me nje fjale, nese ne planetin tone kjo teori "defies common sense"...ka shume mundesi qe teoria te vertetohet ne kozmos.

----------


## Ihti

Meqe ju paskeni degjuar per "strings theory" a mund te na e shpjegoni neve cfare eshte konkretisht. Se mu kto shkrimet e mesiperme po me ngjajne si "flyers" per te ftuar ne ndonje leksion.

Cili eshte revolucioni qe sjell kjo hipoteze? 
Tashi mund edhe te shkoj neper internet e te gremoj artikuj, po meqe jemi ketu, na i hapni ju njecike syte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

cupke,
e kote qe te them qe jam dakort qe anullimi i nje teorie apo hipoteze ne kete rast, nuk perben fundin e nje shkence , aq me teper kur flitet per fiziken 

aty me qendro, kur flet per definicione te atilla dhe kontekse velresimi qe jane te paimagjinueshme ne shkallen e perceptimit njerezor dhe limiteve te definicioneve..qofshin shume te vogla (strings -as the smallest part)apo shume te medha (cosmo)..eshte momenti kur spekulimi shkencior nuk ben dot pa ate filozofik..apo jo?

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

...since, when the matters of science are concerned, the expression "ladies first" seems to be inappropriate :P (lol)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Larsus,

Po qe toka eshte e rrumbullaket, a nuk eshte ky nje fenomen qe ne nje fare menyre "defies common sense"?  Pak a shume e njejta gje ndodh dhe me string theory.

----------


## krize04

hey o lersus boll i bone pytje cupkes lali...!
sdi me e lexu aty nuquestionable..!lol
lejeni mo vlla se ska met me e zgjidh shkence ne forum po meruni me naj tem gallate.
anyway.keep it real.kriza

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga Cupke_pe_Korce_ 
> *...since, when the matters of science are concerned, the expression "ladies first" seems to be inappropriate :P (lol)*


Ke shti ne ajer aty cupke  :buzeqeshje:  
Nuk e ze ai plumb Larsusin

----------


## Judges of Ur

kush tha qe toka eshte e rrublullaket? mos ngaterro matematiken lineare me realitetin. E ardhmja e fizikes duhet te jete Teoria e Kaosit. Megjithate mendoj se truri neo-cortex tek njeriu ka sjelle shume deme ne evolucionin e njeriut. Llogjika e vecuar nga intuita sjell vetem absurditet.

----------


## Judges of Ur

"Clouds are not spheres, mountains are not cones, coastlines are not circles, and bark is not smooth, nor does lightning travel in a straight line." -Benoit Mandelbrot

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga Judges of Ur_ 
> *kush tha qe toka eshte e rrublullaket? mos ngaterro matematiken lineare me realitetin. E ardhmja e fizikes duhet te jete Teoria e Kaosit. Megjithate mendoj se truri neo-cortex tek njeriu ka sjelle shume deme ne evolucionin e njeriut. Llogjika e vecuar nga intuita sjell vetem absurditet.*


atehere I am assuming qe ti ke e ke lexuar james gleick dhe best sellerin e tij...me cuditka qe te paska bere aq pershtypje sa te hedhesh opsionet e tjera poshte pa pike hezitimi  :buzeqeshje: 

judges of ur, me asnje germe tenden nuk jam dakort..ke degju ti mer jahu sa dimensione perfshihen ne string  teory? 

cupke, 
zakonisht "ladies firts" andej nga eshte "exit" lol...

ihti, 
me vone do shkruaj dicka, po nese e kap ate emisionin tek PBS eshte shume zbavites dhe mbi te gjitha ka opinione shume interesante ..so te ta rekomandoja...
kalofshi mire si per dite veteranesh.....

----------


## Ihti

Ne cfare dite/ore shfaqet ky emisiom Lars?

----------


## Judges of Ur

> _Postuar më parë nga Larsus_ 
> *atehere I am assuming qe ti ke e ke lexuar james gleick dhe best sellerin e tij...me cuditka qe te paska bere aq pershtypje sa te hedhesh opsionet e tjera poshte pa pike hezitimi 
> 
> judges of ur, me asnje germe tenden nuk jam dakort..ke degju ti mer jahu sa dimensione perfshihen ne string  teory? 
> 
> cupke, 
> zakonisht "ladies firts" andej nga eshte "exit" lol...
> 
> ihti, 
> ...


Mos "assume" gjera aq kollaj Larsus. Sipas teje rathet perfekt egzistojne ne univers? na jep nje shembull atehere. Dhe persa i perket tokes, edhe nje femi 7 vjec e di qe ajo nuk eshte nje sfere perfekte por e shtypur tek polet. mbase ti ske kaluar akoma klasen fillore.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Fillimisht dua te kujtoj se te besh nje permbledhje te qarte mbi teorine Superstring kerkon goxha pune, pasi jo vetem qe na mungon fjalori ne shqip per mjaft terma shkencore, por edhe perkthimi shkencor eshte mjaft i veshtire.  Gjithsesi, po i bej nje permbledhje te shkurter si amatore, duke shpresuar qe dikush tjeter te mund te ulet ne nivelin profesional per ta shpjeguar me qarte:

"Teoria Superstring", ose e quajtur ndryshe "Teoria e Gjithesishme," eshte cilesuar nga mjaft shkencetare si nje nga teorite qe mund te revolucionarizoje  fiziken e shek. 21-te.  Synimi i kesaj teorie eshte unifikimi i dy teorive me te medha qe njeh fizika deri me sot: teorise kuantike dhe teorise se relativitetit.  Ne fakt, keto dy teori jane opozita e njera tjetres: 

Teoria e relativitetit eshte teoria e makrobotes (galaksite, brimat e zeza, big bang etj), ndersa teoria kuantike eshte teoria e mikrobotes (fotonet, protonet, neutronet etj)  E para bazohet ne natyren kater-dimensionale te hapesires dhe kohes, ndersa e dyta ne copezat diskrete te quajtura kuante (qe nuk jane gje tjeter vecse energji).  Sipas Teorise Superstring, perberesit fondamentale te lendes nuk jane thermijat korpuskulare ashtu sic i kemi njohur deri me sot, por "tela" qe vibrojne, biliona, biliona here me te vogla se protonet.  Me fjale te tjera, berthama e atomit nuk ka natyre korpuskulare por valore--nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse energji qe vibron (ashtu si telat e violines qe vibrojne duke na dhene nota te ndryshme, ashtu eshte "strings" vibrojne duke na dhene thermijat qe ne njohim si elektrone, neutrone, fotone etj.)  Sipas kesaj teorie, c'do thermije ka nje superpartner me numer spin te ndryshem qe quhet superthermije si psh. fotinot, gluinot, skuarks etj (qe ketu rrjedh ajo qe shkencetaret i referohen me emrin "Supersimetri").  Problemi qendron ne faktin se shkencetaret nuk kane mundur dot te izolojne keto superthermija ne laborator.  Me nje fjale, nuk ekziston asnje evidence qe keto superthermija ekzistojne.  Prandaj dhe braktisja e projektit SSC shpesh eshte cilesuar si "mallkim" qe do te ndale zhvillimin e fizikes si shkence.   

Si mundet qe "strings" te unifikojne te kater forcat qe mbajne boten ne kembe?

Ajnshtajni vertetoi sesi materia e meson hapesiren si te perkulet, dhe hapesira e meson materien si te levize--gjithe kjo lidhur me 4 dimensionet e njohura. Forca e gravitetit eshte produkt i kesaj perkulje te hapesires dhe levizje te materies.  Sipas teorise Superstring, hapesira ka me teper se kater dimensione.  Padyshim qe vetem nje hapesire me me shume se kater dimensione do te unifikonte te kater forcat qe mbajne boten ne kembe: gravitacionale, elektromagnetike dhe forcat berthamore (strong and weak).  Si eshte e mundur qe hapesira te kete me shume se kater dimensione?  THE STRINGS!!!...apo TELAT qe vibrojne ne nje hapesire 10 dimensionale dhe qe levizin ne kohe.  

Duke ju kthyer edhe nje here asaj qe zbuloi Ajnshtajni, "strings" levizin ne kohe dhe perkulin hapesiren rreth tyre duke krijuar te katra forcat qe njihen deri me sot.
Pra, graviteti nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje perkulje e hapesires, ndersa forcat kuantike vecse energji qe vibron--dhe gjithe kjo shkaktuar nga keto mikro-tela levizese.

Por teoria Superstring ende nuk eshte vertetuar.  Disa nga arsyet mund te jene:
1. pamundesia per te shmangur forcen gravitacionale te tokes
2. shkaterruesit e atomit nuk jane ne gjendje te krijojne superthermijat per shkak te mases se madhe te ketyre te fundit.
3. matematika e shek. 21-te nuk eshte ne ate nivel qe te mund te shpjegoje dimensionet e hapesires

Gjithsesi, spekullimet ne kete fushe jane mjaft impresive....

----------


## Larsus

judge..firma jote eshte ne kapitullin e pare "the butterfly effect" te librit te Gleick "Chaos-making of a new science " ..

cupke, 
i ke rene shkurt po sakte..  :buzeqeshje:  nje "string" eshte i madh  nje Planck qe eshte  10 ne fuqi te -33 cm, ose ndryshe 1 e  millionta e nje te billiontit te nje te billiontit te nje te  billiontit te centimetrit....thjesht e paimagjinueshme

po ashtu pyetjet mbi dimensionet jane te shumta..ashtu si edhe variantet e string theories, qe gjithashtu njihet ndryshe edhe si M theory ku M stand for Mother of theories ose, ironikisht Mystery theory....

me teper se perllogaritjet  matematikore, mua me intereson logjika pas saj..eshte teoria M just another philosophical ilusion..nje kujtese e limiteve tona?

P.S. Sipas kesaj teorie (qe per mua perfaqson dilemat e shkences dhe filozofise ne shek tone) ne perbehemi dhe jemi "nota muzikore"   :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Larsus--

Edhe mundet  :buzeqeshje:   megjithese eshte shpejt per te tilla konkluzione.  Po c'rendesi ka kjo?  Aq me teper kur dihet qe, nese teoria Superstring vertetohet, kjo do te shpjegoje ekzistencen e gjithckaje mbi faqen e dheut.

Pastaj, se mos eshte hera e pare qe themelet e njerezimit tronditen nga zbulimet shkencore...it happens all the time!

----------


## edspace

Sa keq më vjen që nuk do jem gjallë atë ditë që do vërtetohet kjo teori. Më vjen të pëlcas nga inati.

----------


## diikush

man, my brain got frozennnnnnnnn there...  :buzeqeshje: 
bravo , dhe rrofshi qe me ne fund e shpjeguat teorine dhe per ne injorantet. Sinqerisht, me impresionoi si teori dhe ide; Good job Larsus, po sidomos Cupka pe Korce qe eshpjegoi me ne detaje per ne popullin.

P.S. Judges of UR, nuk e di ku e ke lexuar, por besoj se e ke gabim per neocortekstin e trurit.
Eshte tjeter te flasesh per nje fakt, tjeter te besh spekullime (qofte edhe filozofike) rreth atij fakti.
Eshte mese e pranuan shkencerisht, qe lobi frontal i trurit (Frontal Lobe, sorry if the translation is inacurate)--neocorteksti eshte nje pjese dominante e tij-- eshte ajo qe na ben ne njerez, d.m.th. ndryshe nga kafshet. 
Frontal Lobe ka shume pak funksione direkte qe kane te bejne me funksionet primare te jeteses (if any), por ama te menduarit abstrakt, planifikimet, etc, etc ndodhin te gjitha aty (planning, inhibition, executive functions, it is also called "the brain's CEO), no wonder it is so big compare to other brain parts  :buzeqeshje: )

nese nuk me beson mua, pyet dike tjeter qe merret me keto lloj punesh/studimesh

----------

